# What tone do you use when you talk to your dog?



## silvergts1998 (Apr 23, 2010)

I tend to use a very firm voice when I talk to my GS. My first one listens to me explicitly. I just rescued another German shepherd and she's about 2 years old. Using a firm voice doesn't seem to work on her like my first GS. I've only had her for 3 days so far. I don't trust her to stay near me without a leash. Am I scaring her with using a firm voice or am I building respect?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think most trust and 'respect' is built without saying anything. But having 'said' that, I think the tone of voice is very important in communicating. The old saying of you collect more flies with honey than vinegar is true for any species As is body language, eye contact, etc. Since we don't share the same language we have to get into their methods of communication. You might want to read "The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I usually use the same voice I used when my girls were toddlers. I talk to her all day, actually, just like I used to do with the girls. I'm not sure why. I use my "goo-goo" voice when I'm praising her. I do have a stern voice I use when she's ignoring me, but then when I get her focus, it's goo-goo voice time.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

I give them commands in a normal tone of voice and they respond well. Since I have two dogs, I always preface which one I want to do something with their name. "Brody, sit." "Tsura, down." And they are smart enough to know the difference. In fact, I use the same commands for both, so if just say "sit," they will both sit, but Brody knows he doesn't have to if I say "Tsura" first.

If they aren't listening to me, I "bark" their names. Short, not angry, but moderately loud. It gets the point across instantly - they know they aren't in trouble, but need to stop whatever they're doing and listen NOW.

They never ignore the "bark." Brody took off once to try to go say "hi" to some people walking their dog down the alley. I "barked" his name and he literally left skid marks in the grass coming to a halt.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i speak to my dog as if he were human.
we started speaking to him in the
manner starting the first day we got him
(9 weeks old). rarely do with have to use
a firm/raised voice with him.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I use a playful/happy voice. If we're learning something new or praticing something old I also use the playful/happy voice as if what we were doing was the best thing ever. The exception is if we're doing some kind of calming activity or I'm giving him a belly rub right before bed or something. Then I still might use the baby voice but it is quiet, slower, lower pitch, calm...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I try to use a voice with a happy tone, and even when correcting it is upbeat. I'd rather my dog do what is asked out of biddability vs forced. Quiet voice tends to make me listen better, I may over do the quieter sounding voice. I don't use baby talk, but will sound silly now and then. 
When I am doing a recall hier or ous I will sound firmer.

Now and then with Onyx, just the day to day management will have me with a firmer tone of voice, as happy happy joy joy doesn't get it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i speak to my dog as if he were human.
> we started speaking to him in the
> manner starting the first day we got him
> (9 weeks old). rarely do with have to use
> a firm/raised voice with him.


I am pretty much the same but will raise my voice
if the situation calls for it.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

For some reason.. I don't know where it came from.. I use some kind of weird accent when I'm either praising them or asking them nicely to do something. Maybe it's a Russian accent, though the only person I ever knew with a Russian accent was a math teacher I had ages ago.

When I am being more direct with them, I use my regular voice that I use with humans.

I have recently noticed that.. say we're on a walk and they fixate on a cat, I'll give a firm "leave it" in my normal voice.. and when they turn away from it, I use my funky accent to say "Das a Goooot Doggeesh!"

Despite this, I manage to function somewhat normally in society.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Ucdcrush said:


> For some reason.. I don't know where it came from.. I use some kind of weird accent when I'm either praising them or asking them nicely to do something. Maybe it's a Russian accent, though the only person I ever knew with a Russian accent was a math teacher I had ages ago.
> 
> When I am being more direct with them, I use my regular voice that I use with humans.
> 
> ...


Many people talk nonsense to their dogs. Kinda like baby talk.
We are guilty of that. Although, I am still working on functioning normally in society.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think normal voice~ not the baby talk is best, after all our GSD's are intelligent enough to learn several if not 100's or 1000's of words. 
World's Smartest Dog Knows More Than 1,000 Words | FoxNews.com


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I think normal voice~ not the baby talk is best, after all our GSD's are intelligent enough to learn several if not 100's or 1000's of words.
> World's Smartest Dog Knows More Than 1,000 Words | FoxNews.com


Are you saying that baby talk isn't words?
DARN!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

baby talk is condenscending....canines are superior to that type of blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> baby talk is condenscending....canines are superior to that type of blah,blah,blah,blah,blah,blah!


I must have a stupid canine. She loves it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

or does she just hear blah,bla,blah, blaalb,blllay, bah goochie goochie goo
tail wags are a given regardless of words! But because we know they can understand, I like to "speak" to my dogs. My birds know what I say, too...everything is taken in context. They listen so much it is scary.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> or does she just hear blah,bla,blah, blaalb,blllay, bah goochie goochie goo
> tail wags are a given regardless of words! But because we know they can understand, I like to "speak" to my dogs. My birds know what I say, too...everything is taken in context. They listen so much it is scary.


You are taking me too seriously. I talk normally to my dog. Only use baby talk on occasion because she seems to like it. I think she knows it's nonsense but the tone is a happy one and she is responding to that.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i speak to my dog as if he were human.
> we started speaking to him in the
> manner starting the first day we got him
> (9 weeks old). rarely do with have to use
> a firm/raised voice with him.


I do the same thing


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> You are taking me too seriously. I talk normally to my dog. Only use baby talk on occasion because she seems to like it. I think she knows it's nonsense but the tone is a happy one and she is responding to that.


I am kidding!!! Dogs love us no matter what! and whether we blah,blab on, they could care less.
They just want attention usually. Though I think yelling is always a tune out, regardless of the species. My African Grey for some reason took on a Northern MI type accent... he must think he's a hockey player. I never talk that way, but he always asks the dogs if they wanna go out in a UP'r accent.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It depends on how many times she's ignored me, whether we are inside or out, whether we are playing or I want her to hit the deck and stay there until the car goes by, whether I'm just talking to her or whether I'm giving her a formal command.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I am kidding!!! Dogs love us no matter what! and whether we blah,blab on, they could care less.
> They just want attention usually.


No kidding! You could call them every swear word you know and as long as you said it in a friendly, happy voice they would wiggle and lick your face. LOL

Dogs don't speak English.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I am kidding!!! Dogs love us no matter what! and whether we blah,blab on, they could care less.
> They just want attention usually. Though I think yelling is always a tune out, regardless of the species. My African Grey for some reason took on a Northern MI type accent... he must think he's a hockey player. I never talk that way, but he always asks the dogs if they wanna go out in a UP'r accent.


ya, eh?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I do a combination of baby talk and firm talk. I try to not use his name in a negative tone. Maybe I'm selfish or stupid, but when I baby-talk him, he's a very happy boy and that makes me a very happy dog mom.  When I do "firm-talk" I am very deep voiced and very firm. So far, he's very responsive to either tone... hope that lasts!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

We talk normally unless they're barking or not paying attention, then we whisper. I'm pretty sure I've raised my voice a few times when they were being buttheads but not often.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> No kidding! You could call them every swear word you know and as long as you said it in a friendly, happy voice they would wiggle and lick your face. LOL
> 
> Dogs don't speak English.


I disagree with this, at least where my dogs are concerned.

They may not "speak" English, but that doesn't mean they don't understand certain English words regardless of how they are spoken.

Both dogs understand the word "walk" so well that we can't even use it in normal conversation without them getting stupid excited. I can't even talk about getting out the WOK for cooking without causing a canine scene.

But more to the point, Brody happened to be in the room with me once when I really injured myself (stabbed my hand accidentally). I let out the f-word like you wouldn't believe and that, combined with the blood really scared him. Ever since then, he does not like that word no matter how it's spoken. Even if you say it in the most happy-cute-lovey tone, he will lower his head, flatten his years, and slink from the room.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I try and always use a quiet well centered voice and it keeps them calm. Unfortunately being human has it's drawbacks and when I'm particularly crazy I raise my voice...fortunately it so surprises them that the dogs stop what they're doing just to look which gives me long enough to gather myself and continue with what I need to do with them.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I talk to my dog about the same way I talk to my friends. He may not understand what I'm saying most of the time, but he seems to like being talked to. (Last night I was talking my dog in my best imitation of a British accent. "I say, old chap.") A little bit of almost baby-talk here and there.
Unless I'm telling them to do something, then I normally assume a firm tone.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Depends on the dog and the situation. Echo (GSD) could care less about Obedience, so I need to use an upbeat "let's get going" voice to get her "up" for trials. On walks, in the yard, at the park, etc. she is already "up" and so doesn't need artificial stimulation, just a normal tone. If I raise my voice, sigh, or express any kind of verbal frustration she shuts down --she's very soft. Tori (rottie mix), on the other hand, LOVES "playing" in the obedience & rally rings. Someone once commented after a class that they were surprised I could get her to sit down, what with her tail wagging so hard all the time. With Tori I need to make direct eye contact and use a lower, firmer, and more serious tone in the ring, but everyday life is more normal. With Ruby (shetland sheepdog), I speak normally all the time, maybe even a bit more quiet than with the other two, as she is soooooo focused on my face and my words that she can sometimes get excited enough to bark at me. I must admit, outside of a working situation, I do tend to baby talk all three of them, and they all love it. Cesar Millan would just die if he knew <grin>.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my raised voice isn't raised much. my
dog responds to a pointed finger, a short "hey", "what are doing", "don't do that", etc. 



doggiedad said:


> i speak to my dog as if he were human.
> we started speaking to him in the
> manner starting the first day we got him
> (9 weeks old). rarely do with have to use
> a firm/raised voice with him.





PaddyD said:


> I am pretty much the same but will raise my voice
> if the situation calls for it.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Usually - No voice. SIGH! Old dog can't hear much any more. She used to have great response to the recall and leave it commands. Now, I mostly use hand signals and body language. That works great - when she is looking at me. Unfortunately, GSDs are too smart so if she doesn't want to "obey" - she just doesn't look at me. I also think that at 13.5, she is very much like my 85 year old mother. They both feel they have earned the right to totally ignore me.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Usually - No voice. SIGH! Old dog can't hear much any more. She used to have great response to the recall and leave it commands. Now, I mostly use hand signals and body language. That works great - when she is looking at me. Unfortunately, GSDs are too smart so if she doesn't want to "obey" - she just doesn't look at me. I also think that at 13.5, she is very much like my 85 year old mother. They both feel they have earned the right to totally ignore me.


Haha now that's funny... I feel your frustration to an extent... my parents' dog went deaf in his later years as well. My mother, bless her wonderful heart, isn't quite 85, but I think she feels she's earned the same privilege/  I guess they have, after all. :laugh:


----------

